# Looking for a Chesapeake



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm looking for information that anyone has on a Chesapeake breeder here in Utah. I have been looking everywhere and havent been able to find anyting. Thanks.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

go to the top right corner of the uwn page there is a search box,there are some old posts on Chesapeake breeders, maybe they can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's one


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Look on KSL. Also look at Gundogbreeders.com. You will really good breeders on that web page


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Make sure you get some health clearances especially for DM and EIC I know of one local dog who recently developed EIC it's a real heartbreaker for the owner of a very nice dog.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

EIC is a bad deal. It's difficult to watch a dog that has the drive, but their body won't allow it. :sad:


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.teamchesapeake.com/tiger-s-story.htm

EIC isn't the worst thing a chessie can get. DM is the worst and most prevalent disease they are effected by. Watch the video clips above from a dog named DC AFC Distagon.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

I purchased a pup from Coyoteduster on this website. I took her to South Dakota at about 10 weeks old and she actually a pheasant back. Have had her hunting this winter and she is a hunting fool and I know nothing about training them. I would contact this guy and see if he is going to have pups.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

The chessie I'm referring to with EIC is from the same breeder that coyoteduster bred to if I'm not mistaken one of Ross Carter's dogs.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

60% of all Chessies are at least carriers of DM these carriers have to be bred to clear dogs without testing you don't know what your going to get. My dog is DM clear and EIC carrier I will only breed EIC clear females


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

This should get good...


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Nothing to get good here just a lesson learned a dog that could very well have (and may still) qualify for the master national has EIC nobody knew because there was no testing. Hopefully its a lesson learned the eic/dm test is $100 pretty cheap when you consider vet bills associated with diseases. My dog is out of the same line and is a carrier of EIC but will never develop the disease. To be very clear when the dog with EIC was born there was no test at the time so it's not the breeders fault but tests are now available and it can be avoided.


----------



## larsoncj5 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not in Utah, but Desert Winds Chesapeakes in So. Calif. 3 year old female loves to hunt pheasants.


----------

